# Skype-like program for LAN



## inferKNOX (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone

I administrate at LAN parties and would like to find out if there is some sort of application available that can be used to chat with the other members of the LAN via a microphone; preferably something quite easy to setup on my part and VERY easy, on the others' part.
The basic idea is a sort of push-to-talk system, similar to that in games that I can use to talk to everyone in the LAN simultaneously, regardless of what they are playing/doing. It would be a plus if I could put people in groups within the application, so as to speak to a specific group at a time.
It'd preferably be freeware, and work completely offline (from internet).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2010)

google for LAN chat ... TONS


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 23, 2010)

Most common are,

Teamspeak; http://www.teamspeak.com/
ventrilo; http://www.ventrilo.com/


----------



## panchoman (Sep 23, 2010)

use ventrillo  .. set up a ventrillo server (it's really easy), and then use clients on the other machines..


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 23, 2010)

not trying to be an ass, serious question - Who hasn't heard of teamspeak or ventrilo???

 Ive been using ventrilo for the past 2 years and TS2 for 3 years before that.... I thought these programs were common gamer knowledge.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick answers guys.

@erixx: I did do that and came across some that I couldn't figure out on the server end, thus my asking.

Will Ventrillo and/or Teamspeak work on Win7 x64? Are they easy to setup for a novice, or easy for a server expert? I'm new to it all really.

@SNiiPE: If I'm not mistaken, teamspeak was the one I came across and couldn't figure out, but anyway, if you don't understand why I wouldn't know about it, look at my location. 
Everyone has to start at the beginning.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2010)

teamspeak is my preference. i find vent to be a really shitty program, with issues for lots of people - with TS3 being very simple and easy to use (TS3 is a little confusing with the new servers, but the CLIENT is simple)


teamspeak is easy. run the server, the clients join it. read the documentation and use the passkey given to make one user the admin, and then you can change/control all settings via the client itself, as opposed to needing a server program/web login.


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2010)

You have to rent a ventrilo server (pay for someone to host one for you) to get more than 8 slots. Not sure what the limit on teamspeak is, if there is one. Teamspeak seems bloated to me, but it has some very useful features that ventrilo doesn't... like the ability to raise/lower the volume on individual people.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 23, 2010)

hat said:


> You have to rent a ventrilo server (pay for someone to host one for you) to get more than 8 slots. Not sure what the limit on teamspeak is, if there is one. Teamspeak seems bloated to me, but it has some very useful features that ventrilo doesn't... like the ability to raise/lower the volume on individual people.



You can raise or lower individuals volume in vent silly rabbit


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2010)

At 2 jobs I have seen a tiny little resident freeware program to chat or speak. It is not game orientated, not for 100 plus users, and I like them a lot.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to add Mumble to the list:
http://mumble.sourceforge.net/

It's open source, it's free and it's good 
After using TS2, TS3, Vent and Mumble, I prefer Mumble, but I do know people that dislike it (especially the ones that prefer voice activation)


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll have a look at the 3 suggested: Teamspeak, Ventrillo and Mumble.
Thanks very much gentlemen.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 24, 2010)

teamspeak server on one PC then run the CLients, really simple


----------

